# Itch Relief after Spay



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Poppy gotspayed last Friday, everything went well. Like everyone here mentioned, she slept all Day 1. Day 2 she was a bit slow going but already back to her usual self. She finished her last dose of pain meds yesterday and wears a cone around her neck. 

But she is very very itchy on her belly where the insicion is. I know its normal and she cannot get to it because of the cone. But she is now scartching the outside of her belly with her back paw to the point of giving herself a scab. We put socks on her but we can tell that she is still very itchy and uncomfortable. Vet said it was normal and to put polysporin on it, which we have been doing. Doesnt seem to be killing the itch though.

Any other recommendations? Calamine Lotion maybe?


----------



## RubyC (Jan 24, 2017)

i think coconut oil can help with itching, it soothes and calms the area. 

have not tried it, so not 100% sure but there is plenty to read online and has been recommended by people. 

hope this helps


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They told us to come back in 7-10 days to remove stitches. We went back in day 7 because of that very problem. It does get a lot better moves the stitches are out. So just a few days more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Anything that's safe at this point RubyC. Poor girl looks like she is so uncomfortable.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah we ended up taking her back cause she gave herself a rash. It's only been 5days so hopefully it will go away soon. Thanks Lexi&Beemer


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sephora said:


> Yeah we ended up taking her back cause she gave herself a rash. It's only been 5days so hopefully it will go away soon. Thanks Lexi&Beemer




Have you tried putting her in a onesie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Have you tried putting her in a onesie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of the petstores in my area had anything longer than a tee, and thats no good cause she easily pushes it away. So we got her socks instead (at first hubby had to tie them to her leg so she could not pull them off. She was in a huff with hubby the whole afternoon LOL.) I did put on Calamine lotion on there and it seemed to sooth her (made sure she did not lick it off) and sometimes rub an ice cube. She woke up much better this morn actually.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sephora said:


> None of the petstores in my area had anything longer than a tee, and thats no good cause she easily pushes it away. So we got her socks instead (at first hubby had to tie them to her leg so she could not pull them off. She was in a huff with hubby the whole afternoon LOL.) I did put on Calamine lotion on there and it seemed to sooth her (made sure she did not lick it off) and sometimes rub an ice cube. She woke up much better this morn actually.




I got mine at a babies r us on sale. Or I'm guessing any thrift store. You will pay thru the nose for anything made specifically for a dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

